# timbog



## UncleDako

Watching the news and they use "timbog" but cannot find a definition. Seems to have something to do with smugglers but but not sure. Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

I have never encountered it before but based on its contextual usage in some online articles, including the one about smugglers, it would seem that the word _timbog _refers in a general sense to _being caught_ and in particular, _being caught in the act_ or _being caught red-handed_.


----------



## mataripis

Dotterkat is correct. The common word for this is mabuking but in the case that the illegal activities became known to authorities it is correct to use the word nasawata or nasupil.


----------

